# U13 SR20DET Went Boom



## muss (Jul 20, 2010)

hey all

i recently bought a 92 U13 bluebird with an SR20DET (its a red top) 

It went like a rocket (for about 3 days) before the something went wrong and the turbo imploded 

My daughter was in the car and she said she saw the boost gauge hit 20+psi when it all went wrong (I cant be 100% sure on this as she is only 8 and may have misread the dial) 

We were comming onto the freeway and i could hear the boost building but the car seamed to loose power instead of gaining it, the turbo had been doing this during the day (intermitantly) and i had been backing off to avoid damage with the intention of getting it checked out by a mechanic but at the time it occoured i was trying to merge so i to put my foot down (should have hit the hazards and pulled up i know... now) something went thump and from that point forward no boost... a bit of smoke at the next set of lights but nothing major.

Drove it home (about 3 Km) and it ran fine just totally gutless

I have an understanding of the mechanics behind the turbo but have never owned one before and after talking to a few mechanics the best i can figure is the waste gate was stuck and the impeller shattered

the old girl is still driveable (but to avoid futher damage is parked right now) and i am trying to source a replacement turbo I beleive i have found the correct one a Garrett T25G for 255$

I would like to replace it myself and want to check on what to expect so assuming that this is the correct unit (the T25G) i will also need gaskets should i be aware of anything else (i am worried about metal that may have made its way to the intercooler or worse the pistons) 

Thanks
Muss


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

are you sure that maybe it didn't pop one of the boost hoses off? 

Otherwise, it's possible the car could've been modified by the previous owner.....or as you said the turbo could've gone boom. Only way to find out is to remove the turbo and check it.


----------



## NiZMo1o1 (May 8, 2010)

Well I know its better late than never,

sounds like your in AU or NZ , the wastegate acutor could have been damage or stuck open causing you to spike to 20psi, and could have sent the turbo into orbit.

a loose intercooler couplings will make the car lose power but with no boost, and heistagtion.

hopefully you have found a replacement like a Pulsar Gti-R turbo (t28 ballbearing)

make sure whatever turbo you get , to spin the wheel and check for play, and replace the gasket as well, 

You might want to invest into a HKS acutor for the wastegate.


----------

